# Bluewater Meet - 24th Apr



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

Hi folks,

I decided to post some pictures from the meet i attended on the 24th @ bluewater. I would like to say in advanced that the pictures are not best in world but hey i did try my best This was meant to be a M3 meet. But it was good to see other motors.

I have a crap point to shoot camera...


















































































































































































































































































































If you want to see some lads doing donuts it me know:driver: i have a video...:devil:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

That E30 is bloody gorgeous!

Thats my mates CLK63. One of the cleanest cars out there!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really nice collection of all things Bavarian - minus the merc it's also very nice!!!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely set of motors


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

dean j said:


> That E30 is bloody gorgeous!
> 
> Thats my mates CLK63. One of the cleanest cars out there!


I was speaking to the owner of the CLK, Nice chap :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice motors although am still a jap head


----------

